# 65g Ram Tank



## BlueRam (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Getting back into keeping freshwater fish (mid life crisis) and have a 65 gallon planted tank setup. Rams are the crown jewels of freshwater to me and worth the maintenance!

Tank is cycled with the following...

2 german blues
1 golden
2 ballon german blues
2 neon dwarf gourami
2 clown loaches

Planted a variety of plants including...

Red Ludwigia
Red Flame
Dwarf Saggitaria
Saggitaria
Malyasian Sword
Moss balls
Anchored floating ferns

pH currently 7.4 and planning to add a driftwood to slowly bring it closer to neutral for the Rams. Temp at 80C

Pics are coming.


----------



## BlueRam (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's a photo of them clustered together


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome :wave:

Those are some beautiful fish. Love the slate in your tank too.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice looking fish.


----------



## BlueRam (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks guys. Here is a shot of the whole tank. Patiently waiting for the plants to mature and fill out the levels.


----------



## BlueRam (Mar 12, 2017)

Added driftwood to bring down pH and rearranged plant groups.

Total fish now

2 German Blue Ram
4 Balloon Ram
1 Gold Ram
2 Electric Blue Acara
1 Dwarf Neon Blue Gourami
2 Angelfish
2 Clown Loach

Tank just about fully stocked. Last plans are one more clown Loach and a small school of Otto's


----------



## BlueRam (Mar 12, 2017)

Looks like a pair of the rams are courting. Didn't take long once you get the water parameters on point.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

